# Sea of Green



## Oregon Meds (Dec 4, 2007)

I've just joined this forum after reading as much as I could for the last week.  I don't see much here about SOG grows using 4X8 beds filled with soil.
Anyone here doing this?


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 4, 2007)

are u gonna start one id like to see some picks ,,also welcome to the site hope u enjoy ur self


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 4, 2007)

Although not on that scale, I've only done SOG grows for the most part.  I take it you're going to start a journal? ...Should be fun!


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 4, 2007)

Man that is a lot of space for a SOG grow.. 4x8 is a pretty good size room (what kind of lights will you be using?).. I was just thinking if you have that much room why not let those plants vegg for at least a little (3 weeks to a month) to increase the size of your plants and most likely increase your yeild.. I think SOG is a great technique but made primarily for micro growers working with a closet space or a box.. Are you referring to just using a 12/12 light cycle from the start or light cycle, LSTing, small containers, and everything else that goes into the SOG technique?


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 4, 2007)

I started four 4X8 trays in a garage under 8 1,000 watt HPS Lights.  I planted 42 plants per light which is 84 plants per tray.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG! You are growing 336 plants!?! If you are seriously will you please post some pictures because i would love to see this set up


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW!!! Thats alot of bud! Good luck my man, looking foward to this one


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 5, 2007)

how many lights? three six hundreds? it might be better to go with three 1000s. my max area id ever do is 4 by 4. id stack 4 600s in this little area too. exhaust is a ***** if you dont got your own room.all i got is a closet so im doing a single 600 watt set up now. low profile grow. id like to see some pics man! 4 by 8 set ups are pro-fess-ional. peace!


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 5, 2007)

Eight 1,000 watt HPS lights, two over each bed.  Running 81 degrees during lights on and 65 degrees lights off.  Still on 18 hours veg.  Hand watering with Advanced Nutrients, up to 650 PPM now.


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you going to post picks of this 336 plant grow?


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah.  I've got to get a camera first.  How do you upload polaroid pictures?


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 5, 2007)

Ha good question! Are you referring to polaroids as like take the picture shake shake shake shake it and in two minutes you have a picture.. Cause if so that is old school and pretty freakin awesome lol.. You would have to have a scanner i suppose to be able to scan them onto your computer than you can attach the scans to your posts as attachments.. If i missed what you were asking sorry but thats the only thing i know of as a polaroid.. Hope this helped if you have questions about resizing your attachments and such see the link right under the post box (it is a great help) See ya!


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 5, 2007)

I see I caught someone. :bongin: 
LOL
I was just trying to get a little humor in here. 
I'm going to get a camera in the next couple days and put some pictures up of the girls. I'll probably be going to 12/12 in 4-7 days. Hope to get some veg pictures but we'll see.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking foward to the pics bro. Sounds like a beautiful setup!


----------



## UncleSativa (Dec 6, 2007)

You got us all wanting to see what your sog turns out like. PICS PICS PICS!!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Oregon Meds said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I've got to get a camera first.  How do you upload polaroid pictures?



Buy or take them to a friend you know with a flat bed scanner and scan the polaroids into your computer, then upload to marjpassion (THE BEST WEBSITE OMGHoly Bongo of the Congo! ):spit:


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 15, 2007)

These pics are approximately 4 days ago. They're approximately 2 1/2 weeks into veg. I'm going to try to go 12/12 within a couple days. More pics when I lollypop them into flower.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 15, 2007)

wow those are really nice. what kind of weed is it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2007)

AWESOME set up Oregon....thanks for the posting of the pics...Looking forward to watching this Grow and OH yeah...Welcome to MP...


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 15, 2007)

Humboldt Purple, Purple Erkle, and 1/2 of one of the trays is OG Kush.
I changed from Advanced Nutrients to Cutting Edge Micro, Grow, Bloom for flowering.  I'll probably go to 12/12 in 1-2 days from today.  I'll take pictures after I lollypop them.  This is my first SOG, ANY suggestions would be mucho appreciated.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 15, 2007)

jeeeesus man!.......how many peeps you a caregiver for?  subscribed........


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 15, 2007)

As Scooby Dooby Doo says, "Rots and Rots and Rots".


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 15, 2007)

OM im sorry i ever doubted this amazing grow! But seriousy   lol.. That is so out of control ha! They look really healthy so keep up the good work and i am pulling up a chair for this monster grow!


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 15, 2007)

Just let them do their thing man and they will treat you wonderfully.  I take it these are clones? :aok:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2007)

i hope there clones.those breeds only come in clone i believe,execpt the og kush,i could be wrong.looks great keep it up.PS


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 15, 2007)

Everything is clones, no seeds were used.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow this is impressive. Hope all goes well


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

wow dude, can i come live with you??
  i can be your personal garden care taker if you want......i sure as hell want to


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd love to have a helper.  Here's the requirements, if your a match, send photos, lots and lots of photos.

1.   Under 35
2.   Stone cold beautiful
3.   Likes balding hobbits that smokes ale and drinks weed.
4.   130 lbs or under

6.   Wants to live happily
7.   Future requirements may or may not be imposed


----------



## Malevolence (Dec 16, 2007)

Heh, awesome grow man.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Dec 16, 2007)

very nice grow u got goin there oregon meds. i like it very much. keep up the good grow, bro.


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 16, 2007)

Found mites yesterday.  Sprayed avid and am going to lollypop today.


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's some pictures after taking off the bottom vegetation.  Sprayed some Avid after I found the mites, and am going to spray again tonight.  Switched to 12/12 this morning, can't wait for 8-9 weeks.  Should be fun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2007)

Growing nice  Oregon...This has been a good grow...

smoke:tokie:


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 22, 2007)

Lookin' good little brother. See you in a few weeks. I feel like I'm coming home after a long freakin' prison stint! 

Oh, How's my dog? Man, I miss that mutt!


----------



## medicore (Dec 22, 2007)

That looks awesome, I will definately be following this one.


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 23, 2007)

Dogs is dead, house burnt down, and the check is in the mail.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 23, 2007)

Oregon Meds said:
			
		

> Here's some pictures after taking off the bottom vegetation. Sprayed some Avid after I found the mites, and am going to spray again tonight. Switched to 12/12 this morning, can't wait for 8-9 weeks. Should be fun.


sorry about the mites its so funny how alot of clones such good strains always gotta have them dam mites .i know as a grower i keep all pests away lol but i guess after they been threw so many hands **** just happens.a jungle like yours i would be so paranoid about them infesting my crop.goodluck i hope u keep them mites under control.PS


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 23, 2007)

When I have to spray for mites I've been spraying Avid and then five days later spray Azetrol.  Then five days after that I spray Avid again.


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 23, 2007)

Im trying to get my IP proxy working correctly. Freakin PITA.

  Anywaygood luck with the bugs.


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 24, 2007)

What's a PITA


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

He could be talking about bread, a meeting at a school district, or he meant to say pitty?


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 24, 2007)

No, I know, it's a Purple Infra-Red Tick Annonimizer.


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 25, 2007)

Pain In The Ass


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice man, You must be very happy
Do you know the strain?
Good luck on the rest of your grow!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 26, 2007)

This is a cool one. Can't wait to see how they turn out! Too bad your name aint Ohio Meds... I would be so much more happier'n stuff.


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 26, 2007)

Strains are Humboldt Purple, Purple Erkle, and one lights worth is Kush.


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Jan 3, 2008)

It's time for an update!!! It's not like you have anything else to do...

<-----How do ya like my avatar?


----------



## Canso (Jan 5, 2008)

I love SOG, I have a journal around here somewhere.
I use 1 gallon pots.

nice job on the lollypoping.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2008)

*Looking real nice mang. Gonna have a nice jungle when it's all said and done. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them young ladies.  *


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 5, 2008)

lookin great oregon ,,i cant wait to see this jungle lol ,,hope u get them spider mites aradacated and they dontt come back ,,,i wish u good luck bro










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

:headbang:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2008)

okay it's been a month since you last posted Oragon Meds..hope is all well..this is one of the biggest grows I have ever seen...spider mites are a PITA 4sure..I had them early in my grow but have not seen them 4 some time now..knock on wood...keep us updated Man..love your grow


----------



## B.C Budder (Mar 15, 2008)

is this your first time with that set-up if not what kind of yield do you get, my room is about the same size and i thought about doing the sea of green as well


----------



## B.C Budder (Mar 15, 2008)

very curious on your yield


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey B.C....I think Oregon Got poped or something They have not posted in a while..but they should have harvested by now...oh well Keep it Green and Keep it small


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 15, 2008)

maybe if he did not get pop'd he'd be kind enough to share a pre harvest photo of budz?


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 16, 2008)

I heard something on the radio a while back about a 350 plant plus bust in Oregon. Maby it was him. Thats tyoo much pot to be growin inside if its illegal. You are just asking to get a vist from the LEO!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2008)

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> I heard something on the radio a while back about a 350 plant plus bust in Oregon. Maby it was him. Thats tyoo much pot to be growin inside if its illegal. You are just asking to get a vist from the LEO!


 

I agree...they are nice to watch...But I have not seen one finish...it has to be hard to hide that many plants growing..I have a hard enough time hideing from my young ones and I only have 15 at  most..


----------



## B.C Budder (Mar 16, 2008)

hopefully oregon did'nt get pinched your laws done there are harsh in the u.s i here, up here is a joke if u get pinched. i was curious to see the finished product,as everyone was i think, my room is about the same size and thought about doin it that way


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude thats extremely sad that great people get f***ed over by the law for weed. ITS ONLY WEED OMG FEDS SHUT THE HECK UP! He seemed like he had a great personality. Humerous guy. Hope hes ok.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 17, 2008)

A grow scale like that... wouldn't suprise me if he got caught one way or another.... there's always snitches, nosy neighbours, curiously high electric bills... but if he didn't get caught, he's too busy with all the growing! :hubba:


----------



## Sippin Coffee (Mar 19, 2008)

wow thats impressive.. I can't wait to see more of this grow. i am into sog on a smaller scale though. Good luck Good highs


----------

